# VPN Client - Login Problem



## NetPerformance (22. Januar 2005)

Hi, 

Habe folgende Datei unter Suse 9.1 installiert: 
vpnclient-linux-4.6.00.0045-k9.tar.gz 

Nach Installation des VPN-Clients habe ich unter Profile ein fh.pcf Script erstellt. Das Script beinhaltet folgende Login-Daten. 

[main] 
Description=sample user profile 
Host=172.17.0.1 
AuthType=1 
GroupName=bla 
GroupPwd=blub 
Username=aaron 
SaveUserPassword=1 
EnableNat=0 
ForceKeepAlives=0 

Fehlermeldung: 

aaron@linux:~> vpnclient connect fh 
Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.6.00 (0045) 
Copyright (C) 1998-2004 Cisco Systems, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 
Client Type(s): Linux 
Running on: Linux 2.6.4-52-smp #1 SMP Wed Apr 7 02:11:20 UTC 2004 i686 
Config file directory: /etc/opt/cisco-vpnclient 

Enter a group password: 

Initializing the VPN connection. 
Secure VPN Connection terminated locally by the Client 
Reason: Failed to establish a VPN connection. 
There are no new notification messages at this time. 


Das Group-Password ist im Script eingetragen. Warum werde ich nochmal danach gefragt ? 
Ich habe sowohl mein Login-Passwort als auch blub als Passwort getestet.. beide Passwörter funktionieren nicht. 

Ich bedanke mich im vorraus 
Aaron


----------

